# Best Drying Towels?



## VeeDubEuro (Aug 31, 2009)

Best Drying Towels to get?

for general use on my car- my mum wrecked my other one... fabric softner FTL!



thanks lads


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

personally i love these
http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/I4D_Uber_Premium_Drying_Towel_1.html

had mine ages now and they're still super fluffy and absorbent.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

there's no 'best', it's down to personal preference as some people prefer the waffle weave type drying towels to the deep pile uber ones (my fave)


----------



## butterbean (Mar 10, 2010)

VeeDubEuro said:


> Best Drying Towels to get?
> 
> for general use on my car- my mum wrecked my other one... fabric softner FTL!
> 
> ...


just rewash it?


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

butterbean said:


> just rewash it?


they're never the same. the pile goes all weird and cloggy.even tried the white vinegar trick in the past and that didnt work that well.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

What does ftl mean?

Anyway, I love the autobright blue and red ones at the moment. Massive towel and still work superb after a number of washes. 

I have a uber one but I get annoyed as they stick the the paint and the dual layer design makes it difficult for me to work with.


----------



## GAZA62 (Jan 23, 2007)

Best i have used by miles http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,71,toView_554.html

They absorb the water like a sponge and are just the right size not so big they drag on the floor and easy to wring out.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

That's the uber as in the link above ^^^


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

in my opinion, all the towels available from the traders are all excellent.

waffle weave ones (like the costco £3.50) are great
plush ones are great
The big yellow ones, the big blue and red ones, the big yellow and black ones, all great!


----------



## naxtek (Oct 9, 2007)

I find the Costco ones (made by Eurow, 2 for £7) are very thirsty and soft.

If I could afford it though, I'd be using the uber ones I think as they look quite a bit softer.


----------



## Dave170 (Feb 12, 2006)

I got myself a DodoJuice Supernatural drying towel the other day. One of the best I have ever used so far.


----------



## civic jord (Mar 22, 2010)

i got a cobra super plush 600 the other used it a few times now and gotta say its brilliant only thing i find is you cant really wring it out easy unless you strangle the life out of it lol but still works great even if its abit damp


----------



## M3-QTR (Feb 28, 2009)

Dipesh said:


> *What does ftl mean?*
> 
> Anyway, I love the autobright blue and red ones at the moment. Massive towel and still work superb after a number of washes.
> 
> I have a uber one but I get annoyed as they stick the the paint and the dual layer design makes it difficult for me to work with.


FTL= For The Lose

FTW= For The Win


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I have one of these and I cant fault it.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=157009


----------



## kwanho (Dec 26, 2009)

I've always been using Autoglym Aqua-Dry synthetic leather,

http://www.autoglym.co.uk/enGB/product-proddetail.asp?v06VQ=I&Range=1

Drys well, easy to clean, and last for ages. (I had my first one for at least 5 years)

No one seems to recommend them for some reason, maybe it's easier to scratch your paintwork with this rather than a fluffy drying towel if something lands on your car before you dry it off,

but I don't think I've ever had that problem.


----------



## kwanho (Dec 26, 2009)

naxtek said:


> I find the Costco ones (made by Eurow, 2 for £7) are very thirsty and soft.
> 
> If I could afford it though, I'd be using the uber ones I think as they look quite a bit softer.


I've tried the yellow Eurow ones from costco, I found them so poor that I returned them after my first use. It wouldn't dry my paintwork even after 3 wipes, back to my autoglym aqua dry to finish the job, which only required 2 wipes at the most.


----------



## aled1000 (Apr 12, 2010)

wat are your opinions on shammy leather for drying the car i havent used it yet but brought 1 of ebay for £2 to try out to see wat all the fuss is about them.


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

Dave170 said:


> I got myself a DodoJuice Supernatural drying towel the other day. One of the best I have ever used so far.


I really wanna try one of those myself...



kustomizingkid said:


> My friend said this to me one night...
> 
> "The iphone is like having a huge *****, you can't help but whip it out and play with it in front of everyone"


drying towel works the best when it's damp, I never use a dry drying towel to dry a car...


----------



## marc-l (Mar 22, 2010)

kwanho said:


> I've tried the yellow Eurow ones from costco, I found them so poor that I returned them after my first use. It wouldn't dry my paintwork even after 3 wipes, back to my autoglym aqua dry to finish the job, which only required 2 wipes at the most.


They are a million times better when they have been washed..

I wash 2 cars at once so i lay the my ag synthetic on to soak up the thick of it where needed and then wipe with an uber towel (mines from pb, its cheaper) followed by a cheeky mf to polish up. :driver:


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

Mostly I use this MD @ CYC and it works fine, much better when damp. However it may be coming to the end of it's life, so I think I'll try the i4 Uber one next.

FTL = Faster Than Light. (like my van )


----------



## danski (Aug 4, 2008)

Does everyone _always_ wash their towels after _every_ use?

I have been doing, but wonder if its really necessary.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I got 4 from monza which worked out excellent value for money. I think they're better than my blue with red border towels too


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Deano said:


> they're never the same. the pile goes all weird and cloggy.even tried the white vinegar trick in the past and that didnt work that well.


try a pets flea brush - great for brining the pile back if it goes all stringy and clumpy :thumb:


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

waffle weave for me or small uber towel, your choice really, would love a water wringer though, either a twist and pull or a roller , anyone any ideas for that?

FTL, is this short for For The Love of God?


----------



## grayfox (Apr 15, 2008)

danski said:


> Does everyone _always_ wash their towels after _every_ use?
> 
> I have been doing, but wonder if its really necessary.


Really not necessary Id say, you shouldn't be getting any dirt on the towel anyway. I use mine 3 or 4 times before washing.

I don't have much experience with different types but the small yellow uber towel is the best Iv tried so far, excellent for lower panels too as it doesnt risk dragging on the floor.


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

danski said:


> Does everyone _always_ wash their towels after _every_ use?
> 
> I have been doing, but wonder if its really necessary.


I hardly ever wash my drying towels, there is no need because the car should be clean when you dry it off anyway.

I just hang the towel up to dry before putting it away again.


----------



## linty264 (Mar 13, 2006)

Deano said:


> they're never the same. the pile goes all weird and cloggy.even tried the white vinegar trick in the past and that didnt work that well.


depending on the towel a good boil wash should stop it from clogging up with different products and not working correctly, thats what we were told to do by meguiars with MFs and their water magnets, just be careful depending on what the towel is your big towel could end up being a very small towel lol


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

The forum hype suggested miracle dryers were the way to go when I asked this question a couple of years ago. Have to say, it wasn't a bad shout, it easily dries the car, and is well made and seems to be getting more absorbant with age.

Those uber ones look good too, tho..


----------



## Silo (Apr 12, 2010)

I've got the same question as the fellow on the previous page who asked about the leather chamois cloth, why is this not usable to dry the car? Is it bad for the paintwork?

Too much recommending going on for branded stuff, what about something more affordable that would still be good? Gets rather expensive when you fork out 50-60quid for getting waxes and shampoos and other stuff then realize you gotta fork out more dough on stuff like special towels, and applicator pads n all the rest. adds up quickly.

Any alternative suggesstions here guys? Would be appreciated.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Silo said:


> I've got the same question as the fellow on the previous page who asked about the leather chamois cloth, why is this not usable to dry the car? Is it bad for the paintwork?
> 
> Too much recommending going on for branded stuff, what about something more affordable that would still be good? Gets rather expensive when you fork out 50-60quid for getting waxes and shampoos and other stuff then realize you gotta fork out more dough on stuff like special towels, and applicator pads n all the rest. adds up quickly.
> 
> Any alternative suggesstions here guys? Would be appreciated.


not a question of will it damage the paintwork, just some people prefer a drying towel to a chammy. all personal preference, there's no rule saying you _have_ to use this product or that product


----------



## Silo (Apr 12, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> not a question of will it damage the paintwork, just some people prefer a drying towel to a chammy. all personal preference, there's no rule saying you _have_ to use this product or that product


Thanks for the honesty. Just have to be careful now as im spending just under 70 quid for all my car stuff, and dont really want to pay over the neck for small things like towels and the like.

Much appreciated. Cheers bud


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Silo said:


> Thanks for the honesty. Just have to be careful now as im spending just under 70 quid for all my car stuff, and dont really want to pay over the neck for small things like towels and the like.
> 
> Much appreciated. Cheers bud


I wouldn't really agree there. A chamois doesn't leave any room for fault I.e dust which has settled or a bit of the car you have missed.

As far as cloths go you want a towel which soaks up the most amount of water in the least passes. I wouldn't opt for a chamois simply because it can't match a 10/15 pound drying towel in terms of water retention.

Your other option is a blower which wouldn't come in contact with the car


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Silo said:


> I've got the same question as the fellow on the previous page who asked about the leather chamois cloth, why is this not usable to dry the car? Is it bad for the paintwork?
> 
> Too much recommending going on for branded stuff, what about something more affordable that would still be good? Gets rather expensive when you fork out 50-60quid for getting waxes and shampoos and other stuff then realize you gotta fork out more dough on stuff like special towels, and applicator pads n all the rest. adds up quickly.
> 
> Any alternative suggesstions here guys? Would be appreciated.


Cheap and highly effective. Costco do a pack of 2 wafle weave drying towels. They are brilliant and cost circa £6 for costco, although I saw it sell for under £5 delivered on eBay last night. :thumb:


----------



## sargent (Aug 25, 2009)

amiller said:


> Cheap and highly effective. Costco do a pack of 2 wafle weave drying towels. They are brilliant and cost circa £6 for costco, although I saw it sell for under £5 delivered on eBay last night. :thumb:


Got a link mate?!


----------



## fishbonezken (Apr 17, 2010)

Anyone here still using the Autoglym Aqua Dry Synthetic Chamois?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Silo said:


> Thanks for the honesty. Just have to be careful now as im spending just under 70 quid for all my car stuff, and dont really want to pay over the neck for small things like towels and the like.
> 
> Much appreciated. Cheers bud


no worries. tbh I've never really used a chammy as I recall getting my first car at 16, giving it a wash and drying it with a tea-towel  those were the days :lol:


----------



## yarters (Mar 9, 2010)

A couple of weeks ago I bought one of the I4Detailing uber towels on recommendation from someone on here to replace my Meguairs water magnet and I have to say it is in a different league. Dries the car with no effort at all really impressed:thumb:


----------



## Padtwo (Apr 11, 2007)

I've got a couple of the sonus der wunder which I've used for a year or two and been quite happy with, but last year got a couple of the autobrite blue and red towels in the group buy. Always used a leather before that as the drying towels then didnt seem to dry the car, just move the water about. I guess times have changed. I can remember having to rub the paint quite hard with a leather which I don't have to do with a towel. 

From the towels I have I prefer the autobrite ones as they feel softer and do a good job. As for cost it is quite easy to get caught up with all the different bits but last time I bought a leather, the large one was £11-12, which I think is more than I paid for drying towels?


----------



## wes (Jan 20, 2008)

Just out of curiosity who manufacters the Uber towel because I see it on different sites like i4detailing, seriousperformance, polishedbliss and everyone claims them as their own. 

Interested to know who the original company is and what other products they have.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

wes said:


> Just out of curiosity who manufacters the Uber towel because I see it on different sites like i4detailing, seriousperformance, polishedbliss and everyone claims them as their own.
> 
> Interested to know who the original company is and what other products they have.


not sure tbh, you could look round several sites and see several products the same which they claim as their own (orange clay for example)..


----------



## R626MG (Feb 16, 2010)

yarters said:


> A couple of weeks ago I bought one of the I4Detailing uber towels on recommendation from someone on here to replace my Meguairs water magnet and I have to say it is in a different league. Dries the car with no effort at all really impressed:thumb:


+1, these towels are excellent


----------



## VeeDubEuro (Aug 31, 2009)

thanks alot for all your feedback guys- much appreciated:wave:


----------



## Cameron80 (Apr 22, 2010)

i do own the I4D Uber Premium Drying Towel in the first link above and think there pretty awesome..id recomend to anyone!


----------



## mattler (Apr 17, 2010)

sonus der wunder towels are excellent but they dont last very long


----------



## stedman (Aug 13, 2009)

R626MG said:


> +1, these towels are excellent


These are bloody awesome!


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

I've just got some Costco ones I'm gonna try but will wash them first, does the colour run though as putting them in with blue towels?


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

The blue plush ones from autobrite are very good indeed


----------



## linkin20 (Apr 17, 2010)

uber drying towels.


----------

